# PlastiDip



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey guys just did my bowties and my front mid bottom bumper. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I like the front lower grille but not the cruze emblem.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice ! You just used plasti dip on the front lower bumper? That looks really nice and clean ! Great work


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Very nice ! You just used plasti dip on the front lower bumper? That looks really nice and clean ! Great work


Yea I did I used plasti dip on everything took me little over an hour =) Thanks man


----------



## RS_Cruze (Nov 29, 2010)

How did you plastidip the cruze emblem?


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

I bought a multi purpose tape (blue tape) from Lowes. The blue tape is located at the paint section. I used tape and newspaper did 4 coats waiting 15 mins each coat so the plasti dip dry up.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks man , nice work


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

*PlastiDip Crazy*

Hey guys,
Had to add our PlastiDip fun we had, car is protected for all of winter, started with 9 cans, took 14 total cans. Below are the pics.

























Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
Steve
Insane Speed Motorsports


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA!!! How did I not see that earlier!?! lol that's awesome!


----------



## ty367 (Mar 16, 2011)

If you tape off the desired area, would the plasti dip not fuse to the tape and the emblem? And when you remove the tape, how does it not just pull everything off?


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I really like the front lower grille as well. I think it'd look nice on my white Cruze.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

gotta love plasti dip it has a million uses lol


----------



## streetracinazian (Dec 1, 2011)

did my car in it pd too 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## starkhitecture (Aug 18, 2011)

how durable is plastidip? I'm considering using it to do my lower grill to but if peels off? Someone enlighten me please.


----------



## cashmoves (Oct 14, 2011)

talk about a matte black finish!! wow! haha, these remind me of the minivan scene from The Jackal where Bruce Willis makes his quick getaway. good stuff.

im also curious about some of these things. the durability and the same question as above with the tape peeling off the pd. do you use a razor to cut it before you remove the tape?


----------



## RS_Cruze (Nov 29, 2010)

Ya man how did you do it? did you just tape the outside of the badge, spray it and then cut it out? Or was there some other method? I am thinking of blacking out that and the LT. Also maybe considering the chrome piece under the chevy emblem. A step by step would help us all. Thanks!! Looks great!


----------



## Jake1295 (Nov 28, 2011)

another option that would completely avoid the tape issue would be to take the emblems off spray em let em dry then put em back on with 3m double-sided tape, that's all that's holding them on now

also plastidip wheels


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

The Plasti Dip on the WRX has been on since Labor Day weekend, still looks the same, some light scratches from working on the turbo upgrade but just a quick spray covered them right up.
We will be taking it off in the spring and doing a real paint job on it.
Later,
Steve


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

wow lol. crazyy plasti dip! 

How easy does it peel off, and is it safe keeping it on all winter lol? i want to try this out lol!


----------



## cashmoves (Oct 14, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> wow lol. crazyy plasti dip!
> 
> How easy does it peel off, and is it safe keeping it on all winter lol? i want to try this out lol!


i dont have first hand experience with this, but ive gone to youtube which has tons of videos. and it looks like it peels off very easily. ive seen overspray peeled off wheels (they didnt even remove the tire or tape it or anything, they just sprayed the wheel, and pulled the excess off the tire). i also saw a video of someone peeling it off the entire roof of his car. it looked very simple, and just peeled right off! looks like a win win situation.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll be trying this out haha, thanks for the info


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

RS_Cruze said:


> Ya man how did you do it? did you just tape the outside of the badge, spray it and then cut it out? Or was there some other method? I am thinking of blacking out that and the LT. Also maybe considering the chrome piece under the chevy emblem. A step by step would help us all. Thanks!! Looks great!


Alright what I did was that I put 3M Blue tape around the emblem then I taped newpaper around the bumper just in case I over spray. Shake the can well for like a good 40 secs to 1 min then spray one coat on the emblem then like it dry for 15 mins then spray again. Do this as many coats as you want but i recommend 4 coats. Oh as well spray on the emblem like your painting with a paint brush. As well in youtube there tons of videos of plasti dip. Hope this helps.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm gunna plasti dip all of my RS package and rims. Let you know how it comes out lol


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Those who painted the whole car, what kind of gun works with plasti dip? Also where can you buy enough to paint the whole car?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Im pretty sure they just sprayed it on using the spray cans


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

That's a lot of cans, I've read that you can use a special spray gun and liquid plastidip which only needs 2 coats instead of the 3-4 needed with a can


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

On the first page, last post, Steve from ISM said they did a WRX in pd, and it took 14 cans to do it. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## ShyEco (Dec 14, 2011)

Good job!

I love plastidip. I had the car for less than a day and had to cover that hideous gold from the Chevy logo. I sure don't want to be like my uncle who wears nothing but tighty whities and gold chains when company is over.

I hate all the chrome on the car and wouldn't mind plastidipping all of it as well.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I wonder what the LTZ wheels look like plasti dipped...


----------



## lostmymind (Dec 15, 2011)

iKermit said:


> I wonder what the LTZ wheels look like plasti dipped...



Only 3 ways to find out
1) Do it
2) Photoshop it
3) Con a friend into it

I vote 3...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Well once i find someone to sell me the wheels ill do it lol. I guess option 3 is a good idea! BRB


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

ill be testing this out for everyone!! 





iKermit said:


> I wonder what the LTZ wheels look like plasti dipped...


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Where is the magnaflow install?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Just PlastiDipped my emblems, and Going to do the lower grille tomorrow. Also, I don't know about you guys but i HATE the logo on the steering wheel, as it occasionally reflects the sun's light right into my eyes while i'm driving, so I went ahead and did that too, and I must say I like it.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

I just had a thought about that today as I sat in my car after an intense workout without the energy to depress my clutch pedal. 

Did you tape it first/where did you tape? 

PS I'm jealous you got it done before me lol.


----------



## mikenyc (Jun 15, 2011)

looks good also used plastidip, i plastidipped the chrome around the bowtie and painted the gold part the color of the car, came out good check out the pics. btw the frot bumper looks good


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> I just had a thought about that today as I sat in my car after an intense workout without the energy to depress my clutch pedal.
> 
> Did you tape it first/where did you tape?
> 
> PS I'm jealous you got it done before me lol.


I first did a border around it in Frog Tape, then took newspaper (two papers thick) and taped that to cover the wheel for overspray. I didn't take a picture of the wheel taped up, but I took one of the front of my car before I removed it:


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just put on the warrior paint.lol


























I'm not 100% on the trunk yet.
I'm either going to cover the rest of the bottom. Or bring it back just before it angles up. Might look diff in the daylight tomorrow. We will see.

Btw painting around that sticker was a pain. If only it were square lol



Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Just put on the warrior paint.lol
> View attachment 3746
> View attachment 3747
> View attachment 3748
> ...


Nice, I tried painting the chrome applique on the trunklid on the weekend but it was too cold, it came out too thick. I was debating doing the rear diffuser, but probably won't.


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

That chrome trim is really easy to remove, it's only 4 bolts and 2 plastic clips.
I did mine last weekend and put carbon-fiber vinyl on it. Turned out pretty good, prob gonna redo my emblems the same way once it warms up.

http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h98/neonryderyj_photos/before.jpg.

http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h98/neonryderyj_photos/after.jpg


----------



## Horizon314 (Feb 10, 2012)

NeonRyder said:


> That chrome trim is really easy to remove, it's only 4 bolts and 2 plastic clips.
> I did mine last weekend and put carbon-fiber vinyl on it. Turned out pretty good, prob gonna redo my emblems the same way once it warms up.
> 
> http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h98/neonryderyj_photos/before.jpg.
> ...


That looks awesome! I bought CF overlays for my emblems already so i might just go ahead and CF that chrome. What kind of CF Vinyl did you use on yours??


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

It's not plastidip, but I did the trunk and door chrome today in carbon vinyl.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks good! Did you take the pieces off or leave them on when you did them. 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

NeonRyder said:


> That chrome trim is really easy to remove, it's only 4 bolts and 2 plastic clips.
> I did mine last weekend and put carbon-fiber vinyl on it. Turned out pretty good, prob gonna redo my emblems the same way once it warms up.
> 
> http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h98/neonryderyj_photos/before.jpg.
> ...


Hmm, cool. I didn't even think to try and remove it.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I left mine on.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

What do you guys think thumbs up or down?







This was my very first try at stripes.



Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks good!

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Ya looks great!

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I think the stripes are not too bad at all, kinda like them  nice work man! In ordering the gun metal wheel kit and 2 original cans of blac plastidip sometime this week, wanna start doing my rims and some body panels !


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Calintz said:


> Hey guys just did my bowties and my front mid bottom bumper. Let me know what you guys think.
> View attachment 2941
> View attachment 2942
> View attachment 2944
> ...


I love how its just the gold you did and not the chrome. Did you tape off the chrome or did that just peel off after it dried?


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Smurfenstein said:


> Just PlastiDipped my emblems, and Going to do the lower grille tomorrow. Also, I don't know about you guys but i HATE the logo on the steering wheel, as it occasionally reflects the sun's light right into my eyes while i'm driving, so I went ahead and did that too, and I must say I like it.
> 
> View attachment 3215



I stole your idea and did my steering wheel also. Looks way better!!!


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I caved and Plasti Dipped my Cruze, LT, chrome strip, and steering wheel emblem. Gonna do the small chrome strip sometime soon too, and probably the chrome around the fogs...addicting stuff!Also going to do my Sonoma's wheels and GMC logo in the grill sometime this summer.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Are you guys taping off the chrome on the chevy ribbons or peeling it off after it dries?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I Peel the tape off when it's wet.

You can also try the way you were saying. Just use razor blade to cut the edges then remove the rest.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Just did mine today... 






The Supplies






The rear all taped up






The front taped






Finished product






Finished product






Finished Product






Front finished






Another angle






Full rear shot

Thanks for looking...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

The black emblems on a light car look GREAT!


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Cruze_EcoJAY said:


> I love how its just the gold you did and not the chrome. Did you tape off the chrome or did that just peel off after it dried?


I peeled it out with the tape. What I did was that I put the tape around the chrome area and just spray on top of it. Once it was dry I took the the tape and then BAM!! no more gold lol


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Nobody said:


> Just did mine today...
> View attachment 4066
> The Supplies
> View attachment 4064
> ...



Looks great Bro!! Its funny I was drinking the same beer when i was doing my bowties lol


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

That looks great, but will this stuff hold up through a car wash?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Easily.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Mines been washed 4-5 times by hand tho...


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

I really want to do this to all the chrome and maybe the wheels too, just afraid it's gonna start peeling off after a couple car washes


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Trust me it won't. Even a pressure washer to the wheels after 18 months won't do anything to them. You're fine.


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

Just a roll of stuff I got from autozone. $10.99! ccasion14:



Horizon314 said:


> That looks awesome! I bought CF overlays for my emblems already so i might just go ahead and CF that chrome. What kind of CF Vinyl did you use on yours??


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

How many cans would you need to do a set of wheels? That's inside and out. 2?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

1 can per rim is what I did.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

ChevyCruzeLTZ said:


> That looks great, but will this stuff hold up through a car wash?



Holds up like a champ. Already did 10 car washes and still looks good! (Pressured Washed)


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I've washed over my PlastiDip at least 10-20 times since i've had it. It will never come off unless you get a good rock chip, or unless you peel it off. Otherwise it sticks on there.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> I've washed over my PlastiDip at least 10-20 times since i've had it. It will never come off unless you get a good rock chip, or unless you peel it off. Otherwise it sticks on there.


And it's easy to fix if it DOES chip.


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

I bought me some plastidip tonight! Woohoo! Anyways, I plan hittin my lower grill and just have one question, when you peel the frog tape off does it not want peel the plastidip off too?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> And it's easy to fix if it DOES chip.


Yup. I'm waiting until i get home after my trip to re-do ALL the plastiDip on my car. Gotta make it all nice and purrdy for COTM


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

ty367 said:


> If you tape off the desired area, would the plasti dip not fuse to the tape and the emblem? And when you remove the tape, how does it not just pull everything off?



How to Plasti-Dip Spray - YouTube


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

The site below is very informative... not sharing for where to buy, but rather some of the guides, vids, how-to's.

DYC Home - Plasti Dip For Your Car - Resources & More at DipYourCar.com NEW Glossifier


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

how long did you let the final coat dry before removing the tape?


----------

